# Gluing a paper template to wood



## BForse

Instructions for my plans say to use a spray adhesive to attach my template to the wood. Doesn't say what kind would be safe to use. Anyone know of a spray adhesive that will hold the paper well enough and not ruin my stock?


----------



## Willie T

A child's white paste glue stick will work well. Washes off easily. Get 'em at the Dollar Store... or an office supply.


----------



## Colt W. Knight

You want to use a spray glue that specificallly says it won't bleed through paper like 3m spray adhesive used for scrap books. Spra glue is available in any store with a glue section. Avoid. Liquid glues, they dampen and skew paper templates. m


----------



## Colt W. Knight

Check out my building a custom guitar 101 thread. I have a tutorial in how to use spray glue to attach paper te.plates to wood.


----------



## jlord

Try 3M Super 77 adhesive spray


----------



## Gary Beasley

jlord said:


> Try 3M Super 77 adhesive spray


77 is a bit aggressive and tends to permanent adhesion. 3M makes a milder type of lower stick adhesive, Artists Spray mount that will suit this need better.

http://www.utrechtart.com/dsp_view_product.cfm?item=38590


----------



## JohnK007

I've been using "Duro All-Purpose Spray Adhesive" with no ill effects. Got it at my local big box store (Menard's).


----------



## BForse

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Colt - enjoyed your thread on guitar building. In fact, I think I may use the same technique for my project (rocking horse). I like the idea of using a flush trim router bit vs. a jig saw. (I don't have a bandsaw yet) Plus I'll have good templates in case someone wants me to build them one...


----------



## jlhaslip

double sided tape?


----------



## ~WoodChuck~

i use super 77 by 3m also. if you spray it and apply template it will stick and wont come off well. but if you wait about 30 seconds before you apply it will peel right off later. If for whatever reason it wont come off just heat it with an iron. Always sand after taking off any template that has been sprayed on.


----------



## Colt W. Knight

If you want it to peel off easy, I highly reccomend scrap book photo spray glue. That stuff makes your paper a reusable sticker. Plus it doesn't leave glue boogers on your wood surface. I like spray an even coating on the back of the paper, and a nice light coat on the wood, then attach the paper. That way you get a nice working bond that wont''t come off while you are using it, but still comes off if you need it to.


----------



## Colt W. Knight

BForse said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> Colt - enjoyed your thread on guitar building. In fact, I think I may use the same technique for my project (rocking horse). I like the idea of using a flush trim router bit vs. a jig saw. (I don't have a bandsaw yet) Plus I'll have good templates in case someone wants me to build them one...


 
Flush trim bits work great, but you still need to remove the bulk of the material with your jigsaw first. If you try to remove more than 1/16" of an inch at a time with a router you are going to have some very bad things happen. Also, if you make some 3/4" or 1'' templates from MDF you can route in shallow passes, say 1/4". This will greatly reduce the chance of tearout.


----------



## drcollins804

Also use Duro all purpose spray adhesive. Allow it to dry slightly like contact cement. If you apply it while really wet it doesn't come off well. Also recently for my patterns for scrolling I have started using the blue painters tape on the wood and use adhesive spray to attach pattern to that. Tape comes off easy and doesn't leave as much residue as the sprays I have used.
David


----------



## JohnK007

Good idea David, I'll have to remember that! Thanks.


----------



## johnv51

I occasionally use a paper template to make a permanent template from MDF or tempered hardboard. My favorite method is to make a photo copy of the template (a laser printer created copy will work too but not an inkjet print) and place it face down on the MDF. Run an iron over the paper and the print out will transfer to the MDF.


----------



## JohnK007

Another good tip I'll have to try! Damn, this place is amazing!!


----------



## Colt W. Knight

johnv51 said:


> I occasionally use a paper template to make a permanent template from MDF or tempered hardboard. My favorite method is to make a photo copy of the template (a laser printer created copy will work too but not an inkjet print) and place it face down on the MDF. Run an iron over the paper and the print out will transfer to the MDF.


no way! I'm trying this immediately.


----------



## NINA

*Sticking Paper Stencil To Wood ** EASY!*

I have read through all the awesome advice here. I haven't tried this on wood yet but what about Quilt Basting Spray.. I have used it on fabric and it lightly adhesives without permanently fixing to fabric and I am sure it would work the same way on other surfaces.


----------



## hawkeye10

I like 3M the best. I have glued patterns for scrollsaw work and never a problem. You can also use Duck clear shelf with glue on the back. Put the shelf paper on your project then use 3M spray on the shelf paper and put your pattern on that. This is the method I like the best. I get the shelf paper at Walmart and it's cheap.


----------



## Steve Neul

BForse said:


> Instructions for my plans say to use a spray adhesive to attach my template to the wood. Doesn't say what kind would be safe to use. Anyone know of a spray adhesive that will hold the paper well enough and not ruin my stock?


Doesn't matter what kind. Any brand of spray adhesive if you just put it on the paper would make the template stick much like masking tape. If you leave it on very long you will have to sand the paper off though. For temporary use I've had better luck with Loctite. It seems to peal off better when you are done. The main thing is not to put too much on. A little will do the job and makes it easier to get off.


----------



## canarywood1

When i was scroll sawing i got tired of the spray adhesives not coming off easily, and started using rubber cement for adhesive, never went back to the spray.


----------

